
Show HN: Lodash (js lib) playground - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/javascript/2017/09/28/lodash-playground.html?lodash
======
nkg
I don't want to be that guy, but the same feature is in lodash.com
documentation section (see that "Try in REPL" link ?) and it's already
interactiv-ish.

~~~
chrixian
Ya.. "Wouldn’t it be great if every javascript developer could experiment
Lodash in the browser without needing to install anything or to create a
JsFiddle?" ... Wouldn't it be great if you could do that with any NPM package?
Oh ya, you can...
[https://npm.runkit.com/lodash](https://npm.runkit.com/lodash) ;D

~~~
viebel
runkit is server side. Therefore the evaluation is not instantaneous. Also,
you cannot manipulate the DOM.

------
viebel
Lodash is a modern JavaScript utility library delivering modularity,
performance & extras.

You have probably used Lodash in one of your projects.

Wouldn’t it be great if every javascript developer could experiment Lodash in
herB browser without needing to install anything or to create a JsFiddle?

Today, this dream comes true. In this blog post, you can play with Lodash
functions. Experiment the edge cases of the API. Compose a short gist and
check if it works as expected….

------
CaiGengYang
Isn't ShowHN supposed to be something innovative you have made ? Did you build
Lodash yourself ?

~~~
viebel
The innovation is related to the interactive code snippets.

~~~
lozzo
sure and it's cute that you can interact with them. but wouldn't a codepen or
jsfiddle or sequentialjs snippet good enough.

~~~
viebel
CodePen and JsFiddle don't allow you to display several code snippets at once.
If you embedd a JsFiddle inside a blog post using iframes, you cannot share
data and code between the snippets.

